# Metformin, Pcos and ovulation!



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all,
I have just started taking metformin after being diagnosed with PCOS, but will not be up to the proper dose (2g per day) for 4 weeks as it has to be titrated gradually. I have not had a period for over a year! Does anyone know how long it will take to start working?? I am so glad to be starting treatment at last, as I have been waiting for a diagnosis etc for about 2 years now! Am I also likely to start having a regular cycle? I was hoping I would be prescribed Clomid, but hey ho! Any advise greatfully welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## ~AMB~ (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Herbaltea
I too have PCOS & had very irregular cycles (once or twice a year if I was lucky ) I have been on Metformin for about 7 months now, like you I had to increase the dosage gradually over 6 weeks, once I was on my current dose (3 x 500mg/day) it didn't take long to start showing signs that it was having an effect, my cycles now are about every 40/45 days which is a lot better than before. Hopefully you will soon see an improvement too. 
Wishing you luck

Andrea


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Herbaltea!

I too was diagnosed with PCOS in summer 2003 and was prescribed Metformin and told to lose weight using the Atkins diet as apparantly PCOS sufferers have an intolerance to carbs so Atkins works great. I lost over a stone in 8 weeks and the consultant then prescribed me clomid. I had to take pro-vera to induce a bleed as I had only had 2 or 3 periods in 3 years.

I am pleased and still gob-smacked to say that we fell PG at the very first attempt and I am now nearly 26 weeks into my first pregnancy.

All in all from getting the Metformin to falling pregnant took about 3-4 months but that was because the consultant made me go on a diet before giving me clomid. I know that some ladies just have the metformin and this does do something to help make you ovulate but i'm not sure how long is average.

Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!

Shelley xxxxxx


----------

